# Zwei bytes vergleichen



## Generic1 (30. Nov 2010)

Hallo,

warum kann man in Java 2 byte- Zahlen z.B.: in einer if- Schleife nicht auf Gleichheit überprüfen?


```
byte b1 = 5;
byte b2 = 5; 

if(b1==b2)  // ist immer falsch, warum?
```


----------



## The_S (30. Nov 2010)

Generic1 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> warum kann man in Java 2 byte- Zahlen z.B.: in einer if- Schleife nicht auf Gleichheit überprüfen?
> 
> ...



1. if-schleife.de
2. Würde es mich stark wundern, wenn dein Code in der If-Abfrage nicht true liefern würde


----------



## vladimir (30. Nov 2010)

Ich kann deine Aussage überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen! Es geht und zwahr ohne Probleme! Probiere mal diese Klasse!

```
public class Test {
	public static void main(String[] args) {
	
		byte b1 =5;
		byte b2 =5;
		
		if(b1==b2)
			System.err.println("JA");
		else System.err.println("NEIN");
		
	}
}
```

Kriegs immer ein JA!

!!! Da war einer Schneller!  !!!


----------

